
“By 2100, we will be living under a man made sun” - Darkash
http://dependviral.com/baba-vanga-makes-terrifying-predictions-about-world-events-for-2016-and-future/
======
Piskvorrr
...by the same person that has predicted World War III to happen in 2010-2014,
leaving the Northern hemisphere devoid of life.
[https://lighthead.wordpress.com/2008/09/30/baba-vanga-
predic...](https://lighthead.wordpress.com/2008/09/30/baba-vanga-
predictions-2010-5079/)

In other news, Imminent Death Of The Net Predicted!!!!!!!

